# Simulador de circuitos digitales muy real



## capitanp (Jun 1, 2007)

El Simulador de Construcción de Circuitos Digitales con Escenarios Virtuales y Tutoriales Interactivos es un programa para construir circuitos digitales sobre un módulo digital virtual a partir de modelos lógicos de circuitos integrados estándares (familia TTL LS) y de aplicación específica (ASIC). Los circuitos pueden ser simulados en el módulo digital directamente y en algunos casos pueden ser validados con Escenarios Virtuales que representan al ambiente donde los circuitos operarán. Además, los circuitos hechos pueden ser almacenados, recuperados y editados. El programa también provee Tutoriales Interactivos de algunos circuitos lógicos típicos, y muchos de ellos incluyen descripciones VHDL. Este software ha sido diseñado para ser empleado como una herramienta de enseñanza y aprendizaje del diseño digital y actualmente está orientado a cursos básicos o de introducción a los circuitos digitales, tanto en el nivel escolar como universitario. El programa se ejecuta en MS Windows con una resolución de pantalla de al menos 1024 x 768. *Este programa es gratuito, de copia y uso libre*, y se encuentra en constante mejora.

http://www.tourdigital.net/Simuladores/SimuladorDigital_095.zip

Una guía preliminar:

http://www.tourdigital.net/Simuladores/GuiaPreliminar_094.zip

Un par de circuitos mas para experimentar

http://www.tourdigital.net/Simuladores/EjemplosDeCircuitos_094.zip


saludos


----------



## capitanp (Jun 21, 2007)

Los creditos son para el *Ing. Arturo Javier Miguel de Priego Paz Soldán* que no esta ganado ni un centavo por esto

http://www.geocities.com/tourdigital/SimuladorTTLconEscenarios.htm

Envienle un mail con sugerencias, saludo, felicitaciones a amiguel@pucp.edu.pe que se sentira agradecido

Saluudos


----------



## Apollo (Jun 22, 2007)

Una mención especial para el compañero *capitanp* por el excelente aporte a la comunidad, y al *Ing. Arturo Javier Miguel de Priego Paz Soldán* por permitir que su trabajo sea publicado en el foro.

Gracias!


----------



## 1diez0 (Jun 27, 2007)

muy bueno el programa, ya lo ensaye, demasiado practico y sencillo de manejar, seria muy bueno q tuviera la opcion de adicionarle otra board para aumentar el espacio del circuito a simular...... de todas maneras gracias por el aporte......


----------



## juanpavz (Jul 1, 2007)

Quisiera comentar que tengo el agrado de conocer al Ing. Arturo Javier Miguel de Priego Paz Soldán, quisiera pedir a todas las personas que vayan a usar el software en mencion que manden todas sus suegerencias para seguir mejorando el programa y una vez mas agradeciendo el apoyo del Ing Arturo que sin buscar ningun tipo de lucro nos brinda herrmamientas de diseño y simulacion en el área digital.


----------



## Roberto02 (Oct 22, 2007)

Exelente¡¡¡¡¡¡¡.

Es mejor que el WinBreadBoard 1.2

muchisima gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 14, 2008)

Hola.
Aquí está
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pepechip (Abr 10, 2008)

Hola
Al principio pensaba que tenia algunas funciones tales como "tutoriales" que no estaba implementado, pero he visto que hay que desplazar el cursor de la pantalla hacia la derecha para ver estas funciones. 

Realmente muy bueno. Felicito a Capitanp por su aportacion y a su creador Arturo Javier


----------



## jomaza (Sep 9, 2008)

Gracias por tan excelente aporte


----------



## dmn (Nov 8, 2008)

muy bune aporte, excelente programa capitanp, principalmente para personas que quieren esperimentar algun circuito construido por uno mismo y no posee los materiales


----------



## ELIUSM (Dic 16, 2008)

Primero que nada, Felicitaciones al creador! y al que aportó.

Una pequeña pregunta nomás: parece que soy demasiado tonto, pero una vez que pusiste un cable en el proto, ... cómo lo sacas? cómo lo suprimes, si te equivocaste?


----------



## Maumana (Dic 27, 2008)

Me inscribé en estos foros hace como tres dias y he descubierto cosas demasiado buenas aca.  Una de ellas es este simulador hecho el Ing. Miguel de Priego Paz Soldán, no lo he usado, apenas lo estoy bajando pero me parece genial para la enseñanza básica de circuitos digitales.  Mis felicitaciones para el creador y las gracias por su valiosísimo aporte.


----------



## chipichape (Feb 4, 2009)

Hola a Todos. Bueno, Felicidades por este programa, pero en general, alguien me podria decir en que se basa la programacion de todos estos simuladores, es decir, por ejemplo simuladores como el pspice, orcad, multisim, proteus, etc. como se crean estos programas para que hagan una simulacion tan real de los circuitos, me refiero a, que parte de la programacion orientada a objetos cubre este area, porque la verdad me resulta complicado imaginarme como se hace, por ejemplo para mover los cables, los nodos, mostrar las graficas en un osciloscopio, etc, no creo que todo eso se pueda hacer en Visual Basic, o estoy diciendo puras zandeces? Si alguien quiere aclararme al respecto, o mejor aun, si tienen algun ejemplo de como esta estructurado el codigo de alguno de estos programas, Bienvenido sea.


----------



## israelyupi (Jun 11, 2009)

No me funciona el link


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 12, 2009)

Hola.

Descárgalo de aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/simulador-circuitos-digitales-muy-real-7968/#post75819

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fsv (Nov 18, 2010)

Lo he usado, es muy real en comparación con otros, pero para circuitos grandes hay que tener mucha paciencias. Un saludo!


----------



## altorrealba (Nov 28, 2010)

tremendo el programa... al principio trabajaba con lapiz y papel por no tener breadboard y tampoco me tome el tiempo de aprender a como usar el Proteus, En este no lei ni instrucciones de uso. Lo unico es que el link de descarga de mas circuitos ya no esta disponible ... me gustaria saber donde consigo mas circuitos de muestra. a lo mejor podriamos compartir los que hemos hecho


----------



## fas0 (Dic 5, 2010)

la guía y el otro link están muertos.. por ahora el único que está online es el programa, recomiendo algún backup en algún servidor gratuito (rapid, mega, etc) antes de que se caiga también.

saludos.


----------



## mamartinb (Feb 8, 2011)

Muchas Gracias por el aporte. Lo he probado y me hes muy Util.


----------



## kmiz (Feb 8, 2011)

Esta muy bien el programa.
Por si se cae el link lo he colgado en
www.telefonica.net/web2/kmiz/SimuladorDigital_095.zip
Por cierto, arranca perfectamente en Ubuntu 10.04 con Wine.


----------



## F2APC (Mar 23, 2011)

gracias por compartir.........funciona muy bien.


----------



## superdog13 (May 10, 2011)

Parece ser bueno. Ya lo probaré mas a fondo en estos días.


----------



## jrg06 (May 12, 2011)

ok todo bien con el programa pero he estado viendo que tiene varios ecenario, entre ellos uno que me interesa bastante que es el llenado de una bomba de agua.......ese ultimo es un proyecto que nos dejaron en la universidad con el contador 74293 o el 74192 con el codificador 74147 y los decodificadores bcd 7447
Quisiera ver una idea mas o menos como quedaria el circuito


----------



## ferfor21 (May 13, 2011)

Buenas tardes!!!...
Se que puede que lo que estoy “postenado” no tenga nada que ver con lo que veníamos leyendo, pero como soy nuevito y no puedo armar otro hilo nuevo.
Les dejo un link que, para los “no expertos” como yo es muy divertido y nos saca de apuros, además me sirvió para que los chicos de un colegio secundario de mi ciudad puedan “simular” a bajo costo los circuitos antes de meterse de lleno con cosas mas difíciles.
Los chicos están estudiando electricidad y, creo que con esta “herramienta” pueden ir viendo que la electrónica es mas divertida jejejeje.e.e.e
Les dejo un abrazo y, de ser necesario, les pido a “los jefes” que muevan mi comentario hacia donde corresponda.

http://www.falstad.com/circuit/


Saludos!!

DP: tarda un ratin en cargar por que está en JAVA


----------



## jrg06 (May 13, 2011)

una pregunta practica si alguien tiene la respuesta, en este simulador digital como le puedo hacer para retirar un cable que se puso por error en unos de los integrados o hay que volver a empezar todo el circuito desde cero........si alguno tiene la solucion hacerla llegar por favor por que esta es una herramienta que he estado buscando pero no he descubierto como hacerlo..........talvez alguien me saca de este apuro ya que no le he hallado por mas que le he buscado...........?????????????????????????


----------



## MrCarlos (May 13, 2011)

Hola jrg06

Si te refieres al simulador Llamado ProtoBoard el modo de quitar un alambre es poner el cursor del mouse sobre el orificio donde está conectado el alambre y presionar el botón derecho(Secundario) del mouse. intentalo!.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jrg06 (May 16, 2011)

Muchas gracias MrCarlos.....ya lo habia solucionado ese mismo dia....jejejeje investigando en la web encontre el manual que por cierto esta muy bueno y explica bastante....., el cual subo para hacer un aporte ya que solo he hecho pregunta y no he dado solucion pero con esto espero conpensar algo lo mucho que me ha ayudado este foro gracias por todo


----------



## jrg06 (May 17, 2011)

El caso ya lo habia expuesto anteriormente es el llenado de una bomba de agua con un temporizador.......se supone que con el ic 74147 yo codifico cualquier numero de 0-9 y con el 74192 hago el conteo para que llegue hasta el numero que se codifico hasta ese momento todo esta bien........por ejemplo le pongo 7 el contador cuenta hasta 6 eso creo que es por los bits....o  algo asi ......pero el 74192 no se detiene en el 6 si no que empieza a contar de nuevo otro ciclo de 0-6.....no se cual es la logica para que el 74192 se detenga en el 6 y solo se reinicie cuando le aplique un reset..... subo la siulacion en workbech que hice.....y la simulacion en la protoboard digital para ver donde esta el error corrijo en la protoboard no esta terminado......:enfadado:

subo la simulacion  del conteo esta montado en workbech......por si alguno lo quiere ver y me puede ayudar a correjir el error....


----------



## zealot2 (Jun 9, 2011)

Altorrealba, hermano, como no tienes protoboard, si estas en venezuela, yo soy de cuba  y aqui si no existen protoboards, y precisamente el que tengo me lo trajo un amigo de venezuela. saludos


----------



## Lacondet26 (Jul 8, 2011)

Este es unio de los mejores programas para simular ya habia tenido el gusto de trabajar con el.


----------



## Genios (Oct 14, 2011)

Este software tiene muy buena pinta! ojala lo hubiese tenido cuando estudiaba!!


----------



## capitanp (Mar 17, 2021)




----------

